# It's been a while



## Puck (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm finally back to Hedgehogs!:grin: I've been thinking about it lately, but I wasn't quite sure. I finally made up my mind when I was given the chance to a adopt a 2 year old Sow from a friend who has to give her up. Hopefully this chance will reignite my love for Hedgehogs I lost when my first Hedgehogs passed away.


----------

